# CorelDRAW or StoneCut file export to .DST or .NCK file for Decor 4 color rhinestone machine



## Devan524 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have CorelDRAW 2018 and StoneCut Plus 3, and I'd like to find a way to export my files from either of those programs to be compatible with a Decor 4 color rhinestone machine. Either .dst or .nck files work with the machine.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think both Corel and StoneCut support to export to .DST or .NCK format.
How does software come with your Decor 4 machine?


----------



## Devan524 (Aug 11, 2018)

The machine came with Hotfix Era, but in order to make it compatible with my computer, I had to downgrade my graphics card. The downgrade is interfering with other software I have on my computer, so I was hoping to find a way to get rid of Hotfix altogether and find a way to make Corel or StoneCut export files that will work with the rhinestone machine


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You really need an embroidery program that can import from Corel, then convert the shapes into stitch files, then export as a .DST We do this all the time with Sierra's program Embroidery Office... 

Maybe one of these days Sierra will finally accept the fact that they have a real problem with their software. EO is the biggest POS I've used in 30+ years of testing software for a living. If you use it for more than 10 minutes without it crashing, you are lucky, yet they claim I am the only one having issues with it. And they tell everyone else I've talked to that also uses EO that they are also the only ones having issues.... If you are having graphic issues with another of their products, Hotfix ERA, I think it's pretty clear exactly where the problem is - Sierra.


----------



## Devan524 (Aug 11, 2018)

Do you know of any software that can do that that isn't anything by Sierra? 

I have done troubleshooting on my own to try to get their software at least able to function....half the time it won't even let me save a file! I've had Sierra's tech support connect remotely to see if they could do anything. Nothing. Still have all the old problems, but at least I can export a file now...even though I can't save the .dsg


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Pulse is the only other one I find on a quick google search but I know nothing about it...


----------



## Devan524 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you! 

I just did a quick google search and found Wilcom EmbroideryStudio and DecoStudio. Do you know anything about those?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know anything about them other than that they are expensive...

I'm not sure I understand exactly how your machine handles DST files. Do the shapes need to be converted to fill stitches, outlines, appliques, what? Can you send me an existing file you have? I have another idea but I'm not sure if it would work unless I see exactly what the DST files you currently use look like. If you can, email one to me at 
[email protected]


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

There is an add on for import and export that let’s you import I think plt files. I can't remember what the export is but for some reason wmf comes to mind.


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

May I ask which ERA Hotfix version you are using?

I am using 17, and for both stones and spangles. The stone driver is for DS-400-6C, and spangle is ProSpangle.

I have a thing I wrote to take .svg from either Corel or Inkscape and produce both .dsr for the stone machine and .dst for the spangle machine.

Both of these find the .svg circle and bezier elements and convert them to xy coordinates for either machine. The stone machine uses xy coordinate directly, the spangle machine uses the 3-byte .dst jump stitch and then sequin drop commands to move about the plate, and place spangle.

The bezier thing is very idiotic, as a circle is exported as 4 or more arc-segments having some fictional center with the usual handles, and everyone knows a bezier will never exactly fit to a circle.

Corel, Inkscape, how about just outputting a Circle for a Circle ?

Anyway, possibly you could make up something like that.

The .svg files are simple ascii text files in xml form.

I use both old Borland C++ Builder 5 and current Embarcadero RAD C++ Builder, depending on my mood. Builder 5 is, yes, a better product than RAD, even though the new RAD comes directly from Builder 5/6/and so on.

k


----------

